# Mojos Late season ND



## hdrocker00 (Nov 29, 2009)

Do mojo's usually work mid-late season in ND? any comments or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Is this a serious question? Why wouldn't they work for ducks in late season like they work in the early season? All you need to kill ducks no matter what the season is a dozen fullbodies and three mojo ducks.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

If you are field hunting dont leave home without them. When water hunting just let the birds show you what they want. If they are well educated and flaring take them down or if they are unpressured birds they should eat them up.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't mess with mine much anymore. I think if you are on the x it doesn't much matter usually. Last couple field hunts I've been on the mallards have been bombing in without one. If you are targeting traveling birds or trying to get them into a spot they haven't been using they seem to help.


----------



## hdrocker00 (Nov 29, 2009)

Why ask if it is a serious question. Just dont reply if you think its not a serious question. Thanks for the input guys. The only reason i wondered this is because we are heading back up there in a few weeks potentially and am wondering if i should buy another mojo and run 4 or just run 1 or 2 or none.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Always let the birds tell you what to do. Set up what you have and see how they react. I never use more then 2. Some guys use 10 or more. I don't think it's necessary. Scout hard get on the X and they should bomb in.


----------



## Buddy10 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a very good friend and respected ND hunter that laughs at all the gear we bring to shoot ducks in ND (i'm NR) He said all we need is a robo and a lawn chair! Just saying


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Fresh and unpressured birds usually react well to spinners. Birds that have been around for awhile figure out that a dozen decoys and a single landing duck means trouble. Same can be said for calling.

Have killed plenty of limits of mallard over the past 10 years in NoDak leaving the spinner or two in their bags.

Like said above, the birds will tell you if you are paying attention.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I almost always am running traffic, ie., I am not on the X, I am trying to pull birds into a field they don't know they want into. With fresh / new birds, things are awesome. I usually run 2 or 3 on new birds. On stale birds I have has success with 5 and I have also pulled them down / put them away and shot birds. Usually many fewer birds though. As a prior post stated, let the birds dictate what they want. Stale birds - decoy and call shy birds can really be hard to shoot if you are not on the x.


----------

